# Surefire's 30th Anniversary collectors set.....



## Brian321 (May 13, 2010)

Is up on there website. Get one while you can.

http://www.surefire.com/30th-Anniversary-Set

Just thought you guys might want to know

Brian


----------



## trailblazer (May 13, 2010)

The price for that is an insult to one's intelligence shame on them. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Rocketman (May 13, 2010)

590 USD LOL. It's ok though, it's made in the USA hmm.


----------



## Illum (May 13, 2010)

A collectors set shouldn't have to be a personal injury:shakehead


----------



## jhc37013 (May 14, 2010)

I am one who fully thinks the Surefire product is well worth the price and gladly pay it however I do believe this set is just to much.

You do have to consider their is only 1,800 made as said on Surefire's website it also has what I think to be a really cool camo finish and the E1B is 110 lumen compared to the 80 lumen model out now but all E1B's are suppose to be 110 lumen soon. Also the nice collector's box it comes in.

So regular price E1B is $140 retail and the pen is $130 so that's $270 total. The collector set is $590 so that is $320 mark up for the collectors set with all it's attribute's. It is obviously for the Surefire enthusiast or a nice retirement gift so I guess like anything with a limited run especially Surefire it is going to be expensive. It is to expensive for what *I* think it's worth but I don't have to buy it either.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 14, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/265092


----------

